# The Great Pheno Hunt - Vertical Grow



## OGEvilgenius (Oct 30, 2012)

I started a journal for my latest endeavor. 

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/577055-great-pheno-hunt-vertical-grow.html

Feel free to drop in.


----------



## Tjblack (Oct 31, 2012)

Keep us updated on nutes and feeding schedule.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Nov 1, 2012)

It's all there in the journal brother.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Nov 5, 2012)

Just picked up some of Swerve's new Chem 91 seeds and his Tahoe OG. Also added Mandala Hashberry and Beyond the Brain to the collection. Oh, and a single THC Bomb fem seed (just to finish off the 250 dollar prepaid).


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Nov 9, 2012)

Little photo update.


----------



## beuffer420 (Nov 9, 2012)

Nice gear ya picked up! I run a lot of swerves gear, Tahoe deadhead Julius corleone Larry ogiesel. Don't get caught up in the forum talk about swerves gear. There is some serious dank just like he says in his plants. The Tahoe is a thing of beauty the pheno I have is in week nine right now and is almost pure white. Some serious trichs accumulating. By far one of the most frostiest I've seen. Haven't ran the chem but have a chem Dom deadhead that's just plain stanky! So if you have the space get those tahoes and chem rolling. only thing I caution u about is with the Tahoe make sure transplant is on time and stress is minimal she seems to go into protection mode easier than some plants I've ran so just a friendly heads up. Hope all goes well on the great search


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Nov 9, 2012)

Yeah, I know the Cali gear is sensitive. No biggie. Will keep the stress on them to minimum levels.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Nov 11, 2012)

Decent little photo update. Have some old pics in there too.


----------



## beuffer420 (Nov 12, 2012)

The next of swerves gear I have lined up is his Jedi kush and also bout to run a clone of skywalker og. I have a cut of ace of spades that everyone wants there hand on. Seeing as I'm not A big fan of the aces the sky walker seemed like a good trade. Not that ace of spades is a bad smoke, it just possesses some qualities I'm not keen to. Produces anxiety with me but the plant starts pushing it's first flowers purple from the get go and never let's up.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Nov 15, 2012)

May as well toss a couple pics here too.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Nov 23, 2012)

Another photo update at the journal:


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Dec 1, 2012)

Large photo update at the journal for those interested!

Here's one pic of a particularly frosty Black Widow. Easy to see why it was originally called White Widow.


----------



## cosmoridez (Dec 6, 2012)

looks soo good puff puff pass man...


----------



## Relaxed (Dec 6, 2012)

Nice looking grow. Curious why you only have a light and not a hood filtering out heat so you can get the light closer? No heat issues?


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Dec 6, 2012)

No big heat issues. Just small fans blowing air up on the lights. If buds get too close (say 6") there can be a bit of stress. Have to watch your leaves. I have plants tied back and such. Cooltube was no different and the actual ambient temp of the grow increased with the cooltube so I figured why filter out any light with it, especially if the temps didn't decrease. I ended up giving away the cooltube. 

There could be some applications (like CO2) where cooltubes might be a wise investment.

Next round I am probably going to build a cage to scrog a bit better with, but the plants I have actually found are going reasonably. Could do better but I wanted to see how these plants would grow.


----------



## x iGrow x (Jan 11, 2013)




----------



## x iGrow x (Jan 11, 2013)

yhaear30td2 said:


> å&#8250;½å&#8224;&#8230;å¤&#8211;è¯&#8226;ç®¡å©´å&#8222;¿äº¤æµç¾¤ï¼&#353;169859006ã&#8364;&#8218;è¯&#8226;ç®¡ç&#353;&#8222;å§å¦¹ä»¬ï¼&#338;å¤§å®¶æ¥è&#352;è&#352;è¯&#8226;ç®¡æ&#710;å&#352;&#376;ç&#353;&#8222;ç»éª&#338;å§~~~...


^^Yeah what he said


----------

